# Interesting comparison between the D5200 vs D5100



## goodguy

I saw this review on youtube between the D5100 vs D5200 and I have learned a few things but the most interesting conclusion for me is.......first look at the review






If you are like me which is not overly impressed with very big MP, dont use your DSLR for video shooting and for me its all about high ISO then it looks like the D5100 is still a good camera to buy.
If the D7000 replacement will have the same sensor and picture quality like the D5200 then I will not upgrade my D7000 with the new body.
Its not that the D5200 isnt a good camera, it is better then the D5100 but I dont think its worth upgrading.

I guess all I need to do now is sit and wait to see what the replacement of the D7000 will be.


----------



## Solarflare

I'm happy with my D5100, except I really miss HSS (high speed sync, ability to flash faster than flash sync speed). Well, not recently, but when summer comes ...

I would also always like more high ISO tolerance, of course. Never can have enough of that one.


----------



## goodguy

Solarflare said:


> I would also always like more high ISO tolerance, of course. Never can have enough of that one.



Well it doesnt look like the D5200 gives you better ISO performance then the D5100, granted it does that with more MP but unless the high MP is important for you then it really isnt a reason to upgrade from either the D5100 or the D7000


----------

